# Beneteau sailboat liner repair



## Crystal Sails (10 mo ago)

How do I get my falling liner to stay reattached? ugh!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Could we get some more details please? Incl photos? 

Thanks 😊 

Mark


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Crystal Sails said:


> How do I get my falling liner to stay reattached? ugh!


Do you mean the structural FRP liner grid or the cosmetic deckhead liner ?


----------



## Crystal Sails (10 mo ago)

here is a pic. It is the liner from edge of the bulk head to the ceiling .. cosmetic.


----------



## Crystal Sails (10 mo ago)

boatpoker said:


> Do you mean the structural FRP liner grid or the cosmetic deckhead liner ?


Cosmetic... see pic


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

Common problem, chore to do. A million threads on this. beneteau headliner replacement - Google Search


----------



## bdegroff5 (2 mo ago)

I tied to repair 2 headliners and gave up. I removed liner and starting over with new material but not sure what to use.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Yes. Impossible.

The liner has a foam backing that age disintegrates. It can't be stuck back on.

I had a carpenter in Malaysia colour match some ply sheets and cover over the top of the remnant white liner in the forward and aft cabins.
The whole cabin now looks like teak. Wonderful.

Sorry, I cant find good photos!!














Before. The white had become browinsh stained...










Port cloth needs a clean, but you get the idea.
Yes, it makes the cabin fractionally darker. But its a cabin....

Mark


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

Mark- no concerns for mold in the foam/ vinyl behind the wood?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

OntarioTheLake said:


> Mark- no concerns for mold in the foam/ vinyl behind the wood?



Nope. Its not a moisture thing. Its just an age thing.

But looking at the OP's photo the problem maybe different that mine... It looks like the very top part of it has slipped down. If the majority of the liner is OK and the problem is just the top part hanging down then what I did was get some thick, white, cable ties and flex them into a U shape and pust them up into the false ceiling space. Its easy when you see what I mean. My explanation is crap LOL


----------



## OntarioTheLake (4 mo ago)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Nope. Its not a moisture thing. Its just an age thing.
> 
> But looking at the OP's photo the problem maybe different that mine... It looks like the very top part of it has slipped down. If the majority of the liner is OK and the problem is just the top part hanging down then what I did was get some thick, white, cable ties and flex them into a U shape and pust them up into the false ceiling space. Its easy when you see what I mean. My explanation is crap LOL


Interesting, I thought there would be concern for trapped moisture.

The OP's photos look like same old- the decay of the foam backing, which is glued to the hull, allows the vinyl exterior material to sag, fall off, etc. That's why I linked to the search results because this is a very well known, predictable, and recurring challenge that's a real PITA to replace. Some have tried to re-glue the vinyl but there's always foam residue on both the vinyl inside and the hull, and it won't last long. I know several Beneteau owners who "bit the bullet" and ripped it all out, ground off the foam particles, and put in new liner....it was a chore, and I learned a lot of new words.

If your (Mark) approach works, it would be a HUGE savings in effort. That said, many of the 80s and 90s Beneteaus used the now-dying liner on compound surfaces (e.g., aft cabin ceiling and walls and curves.) Even if the "Mark Approach" can't be used everywhere, I'd sure try to use it where it could be.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

OntarioTheLake said:


> If your (Mark) approach works, it would be a HUGE savings in effort. That said, many of the 80s and 90s Beneteaus used the now-dying liner on compound surfaces (e.g., aft cabin ceiling and walls and curves.) Even if the "Mark Approach" can't be used everywhere, I'd sure try to use it where it could be.


I did it 12 years ago and its still as good as the day it was done.



Its exactly as I would do it again.

I was on a very low budget at the time but luckily I was in Malaysia and had it done for a remarkably low price. I guess in the USA/EU etc its going to be a few hours work so wont be cheap but they effect is fabulous 

Mark


----------

